# replacing mono posts with new ones, how to?



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

What's a mono post? I never heard the term before.
Ron


----------



## johnny331 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

We call them lolly columns. In this case, concrete filled lolly columns. The lag bolts just need to be snugged up. The weight of the house kind of keeps them in place. After a month or so check them .
Ron


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

why would there be water on the posts... shouldn't you address those as well?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

KUIPORNG said:


> why would there be water on the posts... shouldn't you address those as well?


These posts are sunk into the floor and down into the cocrete footing. These footings can get moist from the ground below and slowly rust the pole. There's not a whole lot you'll do since it will take many years to fail and it's not really worth the effort.
Opon replacement, you can seal the pole that's below the floor surface so it takes longer the next time.
Ron


----------

